# Is lens ok? Tokina 28-210 AF? Or waste of money?



## kalliela (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, I just bought a Tokina 28-210 AF lens for my cam. Just wondering if this is an ok lens? It was 50 dollars. Was this a waste of money, or? I think it may have some focusing problems but am not sure as I haven't used an AF lens before. I have been all manual. I know, right? It just seems like it may not focus sometimes, not sure though. I heard a 50 mm is a good lens but they didn't have any. Thanks for your input!!


----------

